# 2012 Fantasy Football Strategy



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

What's your FF strategy for this year. QB's are in high demand, only a few solid RB's, and WR spot is deep.

In one league I have 1st pick and another I have 8th (both 12 team leagues)

In the 1st pick league not sure if its beat to go with Rodgers or Foster.

In the 8th pick league, I feel its going to be between Chris Johnson, Brees, or DMC. I think CJ is my choice if he is still around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

First league, definitely Rogers. Foster has proven to be injury prone. Its far easier to find a decent RB replacement. The second league, I would go with Brees, until he falls off, its hard to pass him up.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been doing mock drafts and taking Rodgers with 1st pick leaves my ribs with something like a combo of 2 from AP, Fred, S-Jax, Mcgahee.

Not the most dependable RB's either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

